# New some clarity



## azlisa60 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have been remarried for just over a year and was previously married for 23 years. Had a very difficult divorce and my ex did everything to tear me up and cause as many problems with my kids and me. Well needless to say now that I have remarried my two younger ones are giving me problems. My kids ages are 17, 20, and 27. My new husband has been more than wonderful to them but they manipulate him and I so much. My oldest son adores my new husband and all 3 kids live with us. My younger one (17) has rebelled so much that he is in trouble with police. My husband does not like my son or how my son treats me. He wants him gone. I have tried counseling but nothing works. I feel like I am being torn in two directions. I love my husband and I love my son. No matter which way I go I disappoint someone. My son treats me very badly saying very hurtful things but it is difficult when you have a son who steals, lies and threatens you physically. Still he is my son. I dont want to lose either but I feel things are coming to a head. By the way also my son's father doesnt want him but he is enjoying the problems I am dealing with.

Advice


----------

